# RIP Oscar :'(



## locadia (Nov 3, 2011)

I cant believe im typing another one of these posts within a couple of days.. our beautiful cat has passed away at 15 years old. He was attacked by a dog and just couldnt fight back.. im absolutely devastated and feel like a huge part of the family has been taken from us, he passed away quietly in our arms mins after the attack.. my poor little man.

RIP Oscar, you will be missed so much have fun at the bridge baby xxxxxxxxxxx


----------

